# Replacement laces for Salomon F series?



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Contact Salomon. I'm pretty sure they could send you out a pair. However, you could also relace the boot yourself by picking up a pair of thin laces, relacing the boot and taking the handle apart (very easy) t0 tie off the lace on the end.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks, I think I am going to take it apart and just get new laces, appreciate the help,BR


----------

